# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Boxxer Team 2010

## DHHARRY2312

Hallo Leute! Kann man  bei der Boxxer team Gabel alle Spacer fur die Feder raus oder muss ein Spacer drinnen bleiben?  Ich bin 77 kg schwer und ich habe das Gefühl das mir die Gabel zu hart ist obwohl ich die rote Feder montoert habe! Danke schon mal in voraus!!

----------


## willi

Du musst zwischen Feder(Spacer) und Oberkante Standrohr 14-16mm haben. Bei mehr als 16 kann die Feder Spiel bekommen.

Wieviel Sag hast du im Moment?

Sonst kannst du auch die gelbe Feder probieren.

----------


## bubi

Die Federkraft hat aber nichts mit der Vorspannung zu tun... dazu musst die Feder ändern, die Vorspannung ist nur zur Feinjustierung da.
Deshalb: wieviel SAG hast du im Moment im Fahrhaltung?

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Sag ist bei 25 prozent! Das würde ja passen!

----------


## bubi

Woran legst du fest das dir die Gabel zu hart ist? 
Ich hab zB das Problem mit meiner RC, dass sie bei Bremswellen und schnellen feinen Wurzelfeldern extrem verhärtet, bei großen Schlägen aber gut anspricht. Das liegt aber an dem Dämpfungssystem der RC...eine weichere Feder würde dir nicht weiterhelfen...d.h. wo liegt genau das Problem?

----------


## willi

Sag ist Ok. Wie/wo genau ist sie hart? Wie siehts mit der High/Low Druckstufe aus?

----------


## DHHARRY2312

High/low speed kann ich bei dieser Gabel nicht einstellen! Also wenn ich fahre hab ich immer 5 cm Federweg übrich! Es ist bei einem harten Bikepark Einsatz nicht möglich den Federweg weiter zu nutzen! Wenn ich Wurzelpassagen fahre federt die Gabel am Anfamg gut ein aber nach 4-5 Meter Wurzelschredden verhärtet die Gabel total und es wird bockig!

----------


## willi

Hört sich an als wäre die Zugstufe falsch eingestellt(zu langsam)!

Wenn die Gabel keinen High/Low insteller hat, hast keine Team, sondern eine Race/RC.

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Aha ok! Ist das dann die race Gabel ?? Es ist auf jeden Fall die billigste Boxxer

----------


## willi

Fahr mal mit dem Standardsetup vom Tuning Guide. Und danach pass das Setup am Trail an.


cdn.sram.com/cdn/farfuture/G0...%20DEUTSCH.pdf

Viel möglichkeiten hast mit der Race/RC sowieso nicht.

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Ok danke für die Infos! Ich hatte vorher eine VOX 40 rc2 möglicherweise bin ich verwöhnt :-)

----------


## prolink88

an alle Boxxer RC fahrer..ihr müßt das Motion control aufbohren
die 3 löcher unten im blauen MC..auf 3.5mm
dann gehts sie einwandfrei

hier beschrieben
https://www.downhill-board.com/64781...960#post760960

----------


## bubi

Denke auch, dass das das übliche Problem mit der Druckstufe + zuwenig Zugstufe is...mach die Zugstufe mal ganz auf testweise

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Ist das mit dem aufbohren dein ernst??  Ok werd mal die Zugstufe ganz aufmachen!

----------


## bubi

Prinzipiell ja, aufbohren verändert die Druckstufe (ich halt diese Lösung trotzdem für Pfusch, gibts bessere Möglichkeiten). Das ist aber nicht unbedingt dein Problem.

----------


## prolink88

> Ist das mit dem aufbohren dein ernst??  Ok werd mal die Zugstufe ganz aufmachen!


hab schon einige gabel so umgebaut...geht dannach superfein

Boxxer Team 2010 waren überdämpft vom hersteller...da hilft auch etwas zu modifizieren..aber das muß dann anderes gemacht werden als bei der RC

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Ok dann werd ich das ding mal aufbohren! Wird nicht schwierig sein!

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Ok hab das Ding jetzt aufgebohrt ! Aber mir ist aufgefallen das auf der Inmemseite einige Beilagscheiben sind die die drei Löcher komplett überdecken! Gehört das so? So wies jetzt ist kann sowiso kein öl nach innen strömen!?!

----------


## prolink88

ich hoffe du hast diese "beilagscheiben" vorher entfernt vor dem aufbohren?

das sind Shims...die kontrollieren denn ölfluß..das ist schon in ordnung :Wink: 
diese biegen sind weg wenn der öldruck kommt
du kannst diese noch verändern wenn du willst..für noch besseres ansprechen kannst du eine kleine unterlegen

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Nein die hab ich nicht durchgebohrt :-) ! Naja bin schon gespannt wie das teil jetzt funkt!

----------


## georg

> ich halt diese Lösung trotzdem für Pfusch, gibts bessere Möglichkeiten


 Das ist kein Pfusch, das ist Tuning.  :Big Grin:  Was anderes machen Tuningschmieden und Rennmechaniker auch nicht. Man nimmt sich "harte" Kolben bzw Rohlinge, und an denen wird so lange aufgebohrt, gefeilt, gefräst, geschliffen bis es paßt - oder es zu viel war und nix mehr geht weil dazubohren ist schwierig.  :Wink:  Dann wird das Kölbchen weggeschmissen und das ganze fängt mit etwas mehr Know-How wieder an.. Ganz normaler Abstimmungsalltag ist das - kein Pfusch.

----------


## bubi

> Das ist kein Pfusch, das ist Tuning.  Was anderes machen Tuningschmieden und Rennmechaniker auch nicht. Man nimmt sich "harte" Kolben bzw Rohlinge, und an denen wird so lange aufgebohrt, gefeilt, gefräst, geschliffen bis es paßt - oder es zu viel war und nix mehr geht weil dazubohren ist schwierig.  Dann wird das Kölbchen weggeschmissen und das ganze fängt mit etwas mehr Know-How wieder an.. Ganz normaler Abstimmungsalltag ist das - kein Pfusch.


Diese Ausführung stimmt nur dann, wenn man weiß was man tut...Einfach sagen etwas aufzubohren OHNE zu wissen WAS es überhaupt verändert ist Pfusch...(nochmehr Pfusch ist es deshalb weil niemand von uns die Ausgangsituation kennt und der TE offensichtlich genauso wenig Ahnung davon hat), damit könnte es jetzt sogar die Folge haben das die Gabel komplett im Federweg versinkt und garnichtmehr rauskommt im fahren...man löst Probleme Schritt für Schritt und nicht so  :Wink:  Man kann nur hoffen das es jetzt besser is...obs wirklich so is sei dahingestellt...

@Edit: Pfusch ist nichtbezogen auf ProLink! Ich nehme an er weiß schon was er tut! Der Absatz oben bezieht sich auf einen selbst! wenn ich nicht weiß was ich tue und es trotzdem mache...! war undeutlich

----------


## georg

1. Es ist bekannt, dass die Boxxer 2010 einen harten Kolben in der MC hat.
2. Dem kann man mit verschiedenen Maßnahmen begegnen, so ferne man damit Schwierigkeiten hat. Sei es durch die Beilagscheibe oder was auch immer. Die einzige Lösung bei der mir das Wort "Pfusch" nicht einfällt, ist das Aufbohren des Kolbens.
3. Wenn man weiß was man tut.. im Prinzip richtig aber hier hat jemand eine Frage gestellt und eine Antwort bekommen. Ob derjenige jetzt weiß was er tut oder nicht, ist sein Problem. Jeder ist für sein Tun selbst verantwortlich. Ich weiß, das ist in der heutigen Zeit wo niemand mehr Denken und Verantwortung übernehmen will eher unpopulär, aber es ist und bleibt trotzdem so. Wer nichts neues wagt, wird nicht gescheiter werden und Stillstand ist Rückschritt.  :Smile: 
4. Probleme löst man Schritt für Schritt: Das Aufbohren des Kolbens ist ein Schritt. Dann gehts weiter.. Testfahren und evtl. weiter aufbohren, polieren, Shims wechseln, was auch immer. Aber irgendwann muß man bohren (wenns nicht paßt).
4. Prolink88 ist wohl einer der Leute hier im Forum die technisch am besten drauf sind. Auch er kann natürlich irren aber in Zusammenhang mit den bereits bekannten Punkten kann da nichts falsch sein.
5. ProLink88 zu unterstellen er wisse nicht was er tut ist auch nicht schlecht.  Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber jetzt interessieren mich deine Kenntnisse, Erfahrungen und Leistungen. Aber bitte nicht im Thread.
Nix für ungut, jeder kann seine Meinung kundtun, aber das sind harte Worte die du da fallen läßt, noch dazu ohne eine wirkliche Begründung. Also woher kommt das?

----------


## klamsi

Bzgl. Shims:

GIbts zufällig wo a Anleitung welche Shimanordnung was bewirkt? Zumindest im Groben damit ma als unerfahrener ned ganz von vorne anfangen muss? Oder gehts einfach nur über probieren?

danke

----------


## bubi

Ne georg: leider kommts in geschriebener Form immer anders rüber als ich wollte...ich wollte keinen damit irgendwas unterstellen Prolink88 sowieso schon nicht! Ich wollte hier niemanden als Pfuscher oder sonstwas hinstellen! Nur jemanden zu sagen bohr da mal auf ist in dem Fall eventuell(!) kontraproduktiv. 
Jetzt im 2ten lesen geb ich dir recht habe ich schlecht geschrieben, aber definitv nicht als angriff gemeint! Genauso wie du oder ProLink will ich nur helfen.

Nochmal Pfusch ist für mich: wenn ICH nicht weiß was ich tue und was es bringt und trotzdem mache! Das ist nicht das was Prolink macht oder sonst irgend ein Tuner! Ich will mich hier nicht als Schlauer aufspielen, tut mir leid dass das so rübergekommen ist!  Ich wollte nur eine vl für DHHARRY2312 nichtmehr verwendbare Gabel vermeiden! 

€dit: ich hab oben noch einen Satz ergänzt! War sehr sehr unglücklich formuliert sorry!
@klamsi
Schau mal hier rein: www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=561881 
hier findest du einige Links und auch Berichte zu: was passiert wenn






> 1. Es ist bekannt, dass die Boxxer 2010 einen harten Kolben in der MC hat.
> 2. Dem kann man mit verschiedenen Maßnahmen begegnen, so ferne man damit Schwierigkeiten hat. Sei es durch die Beilagscheibe oder was auch immer. Die einzige Lösung bei der mir das Wort "Pfusch" nicht einfällt, ist das Aufbohren des Kolbens.
> 3. Wenn man weiß was man tut.. im Prinzip richtig aber hier hat jemand eine Frage gestellt und eine Antwort bekommen. Ob derjenige jetzt weiß was er tut oder nicht, ist sein Problem. Jeder ist für sein Tun selbst verantwortlich. Ich weiß, das ist in der heutigen Zeit wo niemand mehr Denken und Verantwortung übernehmen will eher unpopulär, aber es ist und bleibt trotzdem so. Wer nichts neues wagt, wird nicht gescheiter werden und Stillstand ist Rückschritt. 
> 4. Probleme löst man Schritt für Schritt: Das Aufbohren des Kolbens ist ein Schritt. Dann gehts weiter.. Testfahren und evtl. weiter aufbohren, polieren, Shims wechseln, was auch immer. Aber irgendwann muß man bohren (wenns nicht paßt).
> 4. Prolink88 ist wohl einer der Leute hier im Forum die technisch am besten drauf sind. Auch er kann natürlich irren aber in Zusammenhang mit den bereits bekannten Punkten kann da nichts falsch sein.
> 5. ProLink88 zu unterstellen er wisse nicht was er tut ist auch nicht schlecht.  Ich möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber jetzt interessieren mich deine Kenntnisse, Erfahrungen und Leistungen. Aber bitte nicht im Thread.
> Nix für ungut, jeder kann seine Meinung kundtun, aber das sind harte Worte die du da fallen läßt, noch dazu ohne eine wirkliche Begründung. Also woher kommt das?

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Hey Leute! Also es geht hier nicht um den Weltuntergang! Also das aufbohren kommt mir logisch vor ! Wenn ich weis um was es geht kann ich mich technisch gut reindenken und verstehen! Falls das aufbohren nicht funktioniet kann man das Teil immer nich drossel , ganz einfach mit dem Verstellknopf und man hat wieder einen geringeren Querschnitt !

----------


## georg

@bubi: Danke, man kanns so oder so lesen.. wenn ichs mir jetzt nochmals durchlese kann ichs auch anders verstehen.  :Wink: 

Gabel einstellen oder neudeutsch auf cool tunen, ist weder Weltuntergang noch Mondlandung. Wir hatten zwar schon die Grundlagen etliche Male, aber ich bin zu faul zu suchen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Funktionsweise Kolben und Ventilscheiben (Shims): 

GrRundsätzliches voraus: Wenn ich eine normale Bohrung habe und ich drücke eine Flüssigkeit durch, so gibt es irgendwann eine Grenzgeschwindigkeit ab der der Widerstand exponentionell größer wird. Dh. will ich noch mehr Flüssigkeit durch das Loch drücken, muß der Druck viel höher sein. Dieses Prinzip machen sich Dämpfer zunutze um die maximalen Geschwindigkeiten zu kontrollieren. Das funktioniert zB so:

Bei einer Gabel haben wir meist einen Kolben der nur in einer Richtung vom Öl durchströmt wird, nämlich von der Seite ohne Shims, zu der Seite auf der die Shims sind. In der Gegenrichtung dichten die Shims ab.

Der Sinn dahinter: Wenn sich die Gabel (der Dämpfer) langsam bewegt ist der Öldruck klein und die Shims werden nicht geöffnet. Dh. das Öl strömt irgendwo anders am Kolben vorbei zB bei einer dezitierten Bohrung, (gewollte) Undichtigkeiten am Kolbenring etc. Das ist low-speed zB Bodenwellen.

Federt die Gabel (der Dämpfer) jetzt schneller ein, dann ist der Druck höher und es öffnen sich die Ventilscheiben. Je mehr Scheiben ich dahinter packe, desto größer ist die Federkraft -> desto größer muß der Druck sein -> die Gabel muß schneller einfedern, damit die Shims öffnen. Die Shims sind nichts anderes als eine Stahlfeder. Nehme ich hinter der großen (oder den großen) kleinere Shims dahinter, kann sich die erste nicht so weit aufbiegen -> ich begrenze damit den maximalen Durchfluß bzw. wenn die Kraft größer wird biegt sich die kleine Shim auch ein Stückchen.
Die maximale Öffnung kann ich aber auch durch den Hub der Shims beeinflussen zb eine dicke (Alu-) Scheibe hinter den Shims -> Anlegscheiben.
Die maximale Öffnung wird aber auch durch die Bohrungen im Kolben bestimmt. Klar, was bei den Shims vorbei fließt muß auch vorher durch den Kolben durch. Sind die Bohrungen im Kolben recht klein, so ist auch die maximale Geschwindigkeit der Gabel begrenzt. Dh. öffne ich die Bohrungen im Kolben, kann mehr Öl durchfließen.

Also fassen wir zusammen: Wir haben eine DRUCKSTUFE, dh. das ganze gilt nur für den Einfedervorgang der Gabel.

1.) Die Anzahl der Shims, die den Koben vollständig bedecken, geben die "Umschaltgeschwindigkeit" vor, ab der die zusätzliche Öffnung freigegeben wird.
2.) Kleinere Shims dahinter oder eine Anlegscheibe geben die maximale Einfedergeschwindigkeit vor.
3.) Die Bohrungen im Kolben geben ebenfalls die max. Einfedergeschwindigkeit vor.

Dh. es gibt eigentlich bei Dämpfern die mit Shims arbeiten kein zu weites Aufbohren. Daher wird der Koben meist vollständig aufgemacht (Tuningkolben haben kaum noch Material und bestehen nur aus glattpolierten Löchern und einer polierten Dichtscheibe) aber die max. Einfedergeschwindigkeit mit einem Shimpaket und Anlegscheiben eingestellt.

(Natürlich war das jetzt ein wenig vereinfacht und natürlich gibts noch mehr zB Vorspannung durch konkave Dichtflächen aber das würde jetzt wirklich zu weit führen..)

Wie geht man jetzt vor?

Bei der Boxxer 2010 ist eben der Kolben des MC mit recht kleinen Löchern ausgestattet. Wenn die Gabel bei harten Stößen zu langsam ist, die Zugstufe aber paßt, dann muß man sich die Druckstufe (MC) ansehen.
Wenn man keine Shims zur Verfügung hat, dannb ohrt man den Kloben langsam auf.. dh. nicht gleich alles auf einmal. Original sinds glaub ich 2,5mm -> 3mm sind auf gar keinen Fall schlecht, und dann testfahren. Später landet jeder noch bei 3,2 oder 3,5mm.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Dahinter sind Shims angeordnet. Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können:
1x groß
2x klein (oder 3x klein?)
Da kann man probieren eine oder 2 kleiner Shims rauszunehmen (Nach dem man aufgebohrt hat und noch nicht zufrieden ist). Aber es müssen mind 1x große und 1x kelneshim drinnen bleiben. Nimmt man hinter der großen gar keine dann biegt sich die Shim über eine scharfe Alukante -> sie wird irgendwann brechen und gehärtete Federstahlstücken in einer Gabel sind nicht unbedingt supigut für die Funktion. (Die kleine Shim ist "härter" und schont daher die größere durch eine "weichere" Biegekante.)
Alternative: Eine dickere Stahlbeilagscheibe, deren zu der Shim zeigende Fläche konkav angeschliffen wird und an der Außenkante macht man einen schönen Radius. (Kann auch Alu sein -> dicker und effektiver aber möglicherweise nicht genügend Platz.)

Nochmals: Das Aufbohren des Kolbens erhöht den maximalen Durchfluß und macht die Gabel bei harten Stößen schneller. Dh. wenn ihr das Gefühl habt es ist die richtige Feder drin (Sag stimmt), ihr nutzt aber nie den gesamten Federweg egal welchen Drop ihr euch hinunterwirft, dann hilft das (oder das Casting ist verzogen aber das ist eine andere Geschichte).

----------


## prolink88

gut geschrieben georg...ich glaub du hast zuviel zeit  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Nö, ich hab darauf gewartet, dass der Plotter ~25 DIN A1 rauswirft.   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------


## FLo33

Sagts einmal, ihr Schrauben- und Echte-Gelenksingenieure, theoretisch müsste es doch mit eurer geliebten Thermodynamik, Strömungslehre und dem ganzen anderen Maschinenbauunfug  :Twisted:  möglich sein, die Zustände in so einem Zylinder, dem lustig unruhigen Kolben und drumherum auch zu berechnen.

Macht das wer? Oder ist es einfach so, dass es durch die Erfahrung oder einfaches Ausprobieren schneller geht und schlicht nicht notwendig ist?


Stell ich mir als Diplommaurer das alles zu einfach vor?

----------


## FLo33

Ah, jetzt hab ich selber über den oben geposteten Link ins IBC-Forum eine coole Seit gefunden:

www.peterverdone.com/archive/highspeed.htm

----------


## georg

> Oder ist es einfach so, dass es durch die Erfahrung oder einfaches Ausprobieren schneller geht und schlicht nicht notwendig ist?


Für Serienfahrzeuge wird auch gerechnet aber meistens wird einfach nur das Vorgängermodell angepaßt. Für Tuningmaßnahmen kannst nix rechnen, da wird testgefahren. Bei KFZ tut man sich ja viel leichter, da das Gewicht des Fahrzeuges viel größer ist. Beim Radl ist der Fahrer maßgeblich und das Radl nebensächlich.

Jo, der Peter Verdone hat die Seite glaub ich schon 20 Jahre online und es verliert nicht an Aktualität.  :Smile:  Sollte man wieder mal eine Kopie anfertigen, nur für den Fall, dass der sie morgen vom Netz nimmt, das wäre fatal.  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## FLo33

Die Seite is echt voll mit Information. Solche Sachen taugen mir einfach, wenn jemand Wissen zusammenträgt und einfach online stellt.
www.arstechnica.de is ja was Differentiale betrifft auch interessant zu lesen.

----------


## FLo33

Haha, Pinkbike verfolgt unsere Diskussionen mit:

To-The-Point - Shim-Stacks

----------


## DHHARRY2312

Hallo Leute! Danke für die Beträge! Jetzt zu dem Ergebniss! Hab dei Gabel jetzt getestet und sie ist weicher, spricht feiner an und ich nutze den Federweg besser aus!! Hab sie jetzt auf 3mm aufgebohrt !

----------


## Xtian

> an alle Boxxer RC fahrer..ihr müßt das Motion control aufbohren
> die 3 löcher unten im blauen MC..auf 3.5mm
> dann gehts sie einwandfrei
> 
> hier beschrieben
> https://www.downhill-board.com/64781...960#post760960


Das aufbohren funktioniert echt gut! Seit dem spricht sie viel besser an und nimmt auch die kleinen schnellen Schläge raus! Sie bleibt dennoch eine Boxxer

----------


## Paul110402

> an alle Boxxer RC fahrer..ihr müßt das Motion control aufbohren
> die 3 löcher unten im blauen MC..auf 3.5mm
> dann gehts sie einwandfrei
> 
> hier beschrieben
> https://www.downhill-board.com/64781...960#post760960


Hey, 
Ich hab den Thread gefunden und hatte vor das Tuning bei meiner Lyrik Rc vorzunehmen. Die Bohrungen sind allerdings standartmäßig nur 2mm groß, meinst du ich kann die trotzdem auf 3mm bohren??  
Grüsse Paul

----------


## prolink88

Servus
weiß jetzt net mehr wir groß die bei der Boxxer sind
kannst ja mal Testweise auf 2.5mm aufbohren, ist e schnell gemacht
falls es zuwenig ist auf 3mm
von der Öl Verdrängung her wirds bei der Lyrik zu Boxxer nicht viel um sein da die gleich rohrdurchmesser

----------


## MariusG

Hallo zusammen,

ich klink mich mal hier mit im vorhandenen Beitrag ein.

Ich habe damals diese Boxxer Team gebraucht gekauft, ist auch alles tuti eigentlich, nur in manchen Situationen ist sie für mich gefühlt auch etwas zu hart, wie oben erwähnt. Ich bin sehr leicht und wiege mit Kleidung knapp über 60 Kg. Habe bereits die "leichteste" Feder eingebaut und eigentlich alles auf Minus bzw. leicht gedreht. Kann man da noch irgendwas machen, wie z.B. oben beschrieben oder hab ich dafür die falsche Gabel?

----------


## Paul110402

> Servus
> weiß jetzt net mehr wir groß die bei der Boxxer sind
> kannst ja mal Testweise auf 2.5mm aufbohren, ist e schnell gemacht
> falls es zuwenig ist auf 3mm
> von der Öl Verdrängung her wirds bei der Lyrik zu Boxxer nicht viel um sein da die gleich rohrdurchmesser


Danke, 
ich frage mich nur noch wie die Lowspeed compression funktioniert. Die Highspeed wird ja über die Shims gesteuert.
Grüsse Paul

----------


## prolink88

Bei der RC Dämpfung gibt es keine Low und High Speed einheit
im Prinzip läuft alles über die 3 kleinen Bohrungen die zum aufbohren sind
innen sind Shims verbaut die du dann anpassen könntest, wenn du die Shims weicher machst, macht sie schneller auf bei Schläge!

zu der Team R2C2, das problem ist diese Dämpfung, die funktioniert einfach nicht auf schnelle Schläge
RS hat das nicht in denn Griff bekommen das die größe menge öl auch verdrängt werden kann
bau dir einen Charger ein, anders wirst du das leider nicht hinbekommen
das liegt nicht an deinen Körpergewicht

fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren Boxxer Team mit Charger und die geht einwandfrei

----------


## Paul110402

> Bei der RC Dämpfung gibt es keine Low und High Speed einheit
> im Prinzip läuft alles über die 3 kleinen Bohrungen die zum aufbohren sind
> innen sind Shims verbaut die du dann anpassen könntest, wenn du die Shims weicher machst, macht sie schneller auf bei Schläge!
> 
> zu der Team R2C2, das problem ist diese Dämpfung, die funktioniert einfach nicht auf schnelle Schläge
> RS hat das nicht in denn Griff bekommen das die größe menge öl auch verdrängt werden kann
> bau dir einen Charger ein, anders wirst du das leider nicht hinbekommen
> das liegt nicht an deinen Körpergewicht
> 
> fahre jetzt seit 2 Jahren Boxxer Team mit Charger und die geht einwandfrei


Aber wenn ich die Löcher aufbohre, geht mir doch auch Lowspeed Dämpfung verloren, oder nicht?

----------

